# Someone smashed up my car



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

Just here to vent and look for some advice from anyone who has had similar experiences really.

So, at the weekend, while visiting my mother-in-law someone smashed into the front my my car, causing £5,000 worth of damage and left without leaving any details. My car was parked about 15 doors down from my mother in laws house when it happened. A neighbour, came out of their house and saw the damage to my car, as well as another car parked slightly further up the street. The front of my car was smashed with white paint left all over it from the offending vehicle. The white vehicle had the back end all smashed in, with my black paint all over the back of it. The neighbour took a photo of the offending vehicle. When I came out of my mother in laws, and saw the mess of my front end, the neighbour came out and sent me the photo. The car in question was gone by this point.

So, I contacted the police and my insurance company. Police came and filed a report, looked the the damage to my car, took copies of the photos of both cars etc etc. They have just emailed me today saying that as it's a 'damage only" collision and there were no eye witnesses to the actual event, they won't be taking it any further 

My insurance company haven't contacted the 3rd party insurance yet, but without the police knocking on his door I'm pretty sure he/she will just deny it  and that will be the end of it as far as they are concerned.

Now, I do have my no claims protected (8 years) so my premiums shouldn't be affected by claiming off my own insurance, but we all know they will be....

Plus I now have to pay my £160 excess.

But to be honest, the thing that is annoying me the most is that whoever it is that did this is just going to get off with it 

Some photos below:



























He hit it that hard he shifted my car with the handbrake on and in gear about 1 and a half foot:










The offending vehicle:









Sorry for the rant 
I'm just gutted! At least 3 weeks for the parts to come in for the repair!

Tapatalk!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Don't apologise for the rant - i think you've been rather restrained, i'd be blowing a gasket !!!

For him to reverse in to you doing that, the car must have been going a bit ? 

Hope it gets sorted out...


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

*Some [email protected]#!&d smashed up my car*



Andyblue said:


> Don't apologise for the rant - i think you've been rather restrained, i'd be blowing a gasket !!!
> 
> For him to reverse in to you doing that, the car must have been going a bit ?
> 
> Hope it gets sorted out...


Yeah not really sure how he has managed it!? The street is on quite a slope, so wondering if it's rolled down from further up the street? Failed or not engaged handbrake maybe? Either that, or he has had a few drinks and whacked into into reverse instead of 1st when pulling away? Who knows? Would love to get my hands on him, either way! 

Tapatalk!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

You tried other neighbours? Someone if in would have heard it and looked out. They might have seen him park up and presume he was coming to tell you. Do you know where the other person lives? Might be worth calling his bluff saying you've found witnesses and unless he owns up to insurance you'll get police back for not reporting it.

Either way your premium will rise, regardless of protected ncb!!


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> You tried other neighbours? Someone if in would have heard it and looked out. They might have seen him park up and presume he was coming to tell you. Do you know where the other person lives? Might be worth calling his bluff saying you've found witnesses and unless he owns up to insurance you'll get police back for not reporting it.
> 
> Either way your premium will rise, regardless of protected ncb!!


Yeah I have knocked on doors as have the police, no one coming forward with anything. The street is a short walk from the main high street, which is full of bars and restaurants, so often gets used by people for parking when going for food and drinks. The police confirmed the vehicle owner is not registered within their area (northumbria police) and had past it to Cleveland Police, who refused to take it further. So chances are he was either out on the high street or just visiting someone in the area.

Tapatalk!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Time for a dashcam!

Believe me this happened to my car and caught the car whole thing. For the satisfaction alone it's worth every penny.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Time for a dashcam!
> 
> Believe me this happened to my car and caught the car whole thing. For the satisfaction alone it's worth every penny.


I agree dash cams are a good idea and I'm looking at one but even with the footage will the police do anything. It sounds to me that they CBA. They have all the evidence bar the car actually hitting the parked cars. And what do they mean by only damage how about leaving the sceen of an accident without reporting for one.

To the op I feel bad for you mate and would be just as angry/gutted! I truly hope you get it sorted.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

That's took one hell of a belt. It really annoys me when I see things like this. We all make mistakes and **** happens, but to not own up is bang out of order. Society seems to be getting worse, selfish and me me me.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

gutted for you cant believe the police wont do him for a hit and run.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Thankfully the other driver never reversed into somebody and seriously injured or killed them. But looks like the driver will get away with it.
The other driver will probably say someone drove into the back of them while parked up so you cannot prove it was this car and with police knowing they won't get a conviction then driver will get off scot free.
Not what you want to hear but sadly a fact.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

+1 for the dashcams, daughter passed her test last week and I've just fitted the rear one in her car today (front done yesterday), at the moment they are ignition only but I generally feel vulnerable without them.

Sadly even with PNCD your premium will still rise substantially, this is why I never protect mine as it's a waste imo.

Really gutted for you, there are some ******* about.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking at the damage done your drivers side front and his drivers side rear being virtually untouched he must of been reversing at an angle to the piont the impact from him was about half way in to the boot lid, kinda gives the impression he was either trying to squeeze into a gap and completely misjudged it or it was intentional to try move you out the way. Either way, I would go back to the police and even take it to the media, don't give up. Cause the biggest fuss with your insurance company to chase his. You can check on askmid to see if the car has insurance. Ide be posting both picks and location all over social media channels to try name and shame. A slight scuff, is annoying but you could let it slide, but that.... Personaly I don't know how you have been so restrained.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Looking at the damage done your drivers side front and his drivers side rear being virtually untouched he must of been reversing at an angle to the piont the impact from him was about half way in to the boot lid, kinda gives the impression he was either trying to squeeze into a gap and completely misjudged it or it was intentional to try move you out the way. Either way, I would go back to the police and even take it to the media, don't give up. Cause the biggest fuss with your insurance company to chase his. You can check on askmid to see if the car has insurance. Ide be posting both picks and location all over social media channels to try name and shame. A slight scuff, is annoying but you could let it slide, but that.... Personaly I don't know how you have been so restrained.


Why do you assume it is a him ? Could quite easily be a woman totally misjudging the reverse like they often do ?


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

ardandy said:


> Time for a dashcam!
> 
> Believe me this happened to my car and caught the car whole thing. For the satisfaction alone it's worth every penny.


I have one! Sadly/stupidly I didn't get one with Parking Protection  that will be my next purchase tho!

Tapatalk!


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Looking at the damage done your drivers side front and his drivers side rear being virtually untouched he must of been reversing at an angle to the piont the impact from him was about half way in to the boot lid, kinda gives the impression he was either trying to squeeze into a gap and completely misjudged it or it was intentional to try move you out the way. Either way, I would go back to the police and even take it to the media, don't give up. Cause the biggest fuss with your insurance company to chase his. You can check on askmid to see if the car has insurance. Ide be posting both picks and location all over social media channels to try name and shame. A slight scuff, is annoying but you could let it slide, but that.... Personaly I don't know how you have been so restrained.


Yeah, he/she  actually didn't just hit my car they hit my car, moved it and kept going hitting the neighbours (who got the photo) front wall, cracking the cement near the base!! They have hit it at some speed and it hasn't stopped until its hit something that wouldn't move!

Now that I have confirmation from the police that they aren't going to do any more about it this is what I shall be doing, it will be going on Facebook soon, and I may well take your advise and go to the local paper too. It's a long shot, but worth it I guess. But as others have said, it's too easy for them to deny without any eye witnesses or CCTV 

Tapatalk!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

So sorry this has happened chum. Absolutely disgraceful that you'll be out of pocket. Your car will be fixed, bud, and it'll be back in perfect shape again soon. 

From what I've read, and from the position of the impact etc, I reckon that the car rolled down the hill. Definitely get your insurance company to chase it for you. However, I think it'll be a tough case to win, as the focus owner may just say that you must have driven into them. I really hope that you find a witness to help. 

Good luck, I hope you get sorted. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

Cookies said:


> So sorry this has happened chum. Absolutely disgraceful that you'll be out of pocket. Your car will be fixed, bud, and it'll be back in perfect shape again soon.
> 
> From what I've read, and from the position of the impact etc, I reckon that the car rolled down the hill. Definitely get your insurance company to chase it for you. However, I think it'll be a tough case to win, as the focus owner may just say that you must have driven into them. I really hope that you find a witness to help.
> 
> ...


Cheers Cooks, yup totally agree, it's what I have been thinking all along to be honest, no witness makes it easy for him to deny.

I'm just hoping that he thinks no one has seen anything and he has got away with it, and panics when the insurance company contacts him and just admits it... but that's just the optimist in me and I know it's not looking likely

Tapatalk!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

So gutted for you fella on a lovely Juke as well, dash cam really is the way forward and the footage would have him bang to rights, best of luck in getting it fixed to your satisfaction.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i'd apply more pressure on the police via social media etc. then write to the Crime Commissioner - useless post but this is what their ment to do doing, reassuring the public the police take crime seriously. 

with paint codes etc its an open and shut case. they dont want to know as theres no money to be made for them. if your doing 35 in a 30 tho they'll sit there all day raking it in.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

dankellys said:


> I have one! Sadly/stupidly I didn't get one with Parking Protection  that will be my next purchase tho!
> 
> Tapatalk!


You don't need a parking mode. Just leave it on.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

brooklandsracer said:


> Why do you assume it is a him ? Could quite easily be a woman totally misjudging the reverse like they often do ?


True, however I'm assuming that there wouldn't be any women devious enough to do that sort of thing and not have a guilty conscience to not leave a note. That and the fact a focus estate doesn't really register as a women's daily driver.

Although this is based on pure speculation.


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> So gutted for you fella on a lovely Juke as well, dash cam really is the way forward and the footage would have him bang to rights, best of luck in getting it fixed to your satisfaction.


Yup, I know not everyone is a fan of the Juke, they are a bit like marmite, but I absolutely love mine. I really look after it, always out there cleaning some part or other, parking miles away from the super market entrance so no one opens their doors onto it (and partly to wind the mrs up ), which just makes it even worse. Makes you feel like all that is a waste of time when you have people who just don't care about other people property. But as many have said, it will be fixed and I will be out there with my two buckets in no time, at least no one was hurt. Cars can be fixed!

Tapatalk!


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't believe the Police attitude with this one, leaving the scene of an accident is an offence. They may have trouble prosecuting as it'd be very difficult to prove who was driving etc.. but they should at least be following it up.

I'm pretty sure if you reversed at high speed into a parked Police car and drove off they wouldn't just ignore it.


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

ardandy said:


> You don't need a parking mode. Just leave it on.


The battery on mine is pants, lasts 2 or 3 mins then dies, only any good when the ignition is on. It was only a cheapy, think I paid about £45 on Amazon for it. Defo will be investing in something better!

Tapatalk!


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

brinks said:


> Can't believe the Police attitude with this one, leaving the scene of an accident is an offence. They may have trouble prosecuting as it'd be very difficult to prove who was driving etc.. but they should at least be following it up.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you reversed at high speed into a parked Police car and drove off they wouldn't just ignore it.


Yup, I totally agree. They told me via email, and I haven't replied yet. I had written a massive ranting email but deleted it before sending, need to calm down a bit first and word it better. I think I would have been done for being foul and abusive if it sent it  they said they "can't question him under caution due to a lack of evidence" - surely they can give him a polite knock on the door and just ask him outright though!? I have already said I am happy to just exchange details, not bothered about if it goes any further than that!

Tapatalk!


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry to see this mate. I had a similar thing years ago where my car was parked on the side of the street outside my then girlfriend's house. Came out in the morning to find the door, rear panel, rear bumper and boot lid smashed in. No witnesses and as I was young I chose to foot the bill myself rather than have a claim.

This, sadly, is one of the joys of owning a car. Other people generally don't give a ****.

Hope it gets sorted quickly.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

dankellys said:


> Yup, I totally agree. They told me via email, and I haven't replied yet. I had written a massive ranting email but deleted it before sending, need to calm down a bit first and word it better. I think I would have been done for being foul and abusive if it sent it  they said they "can't question him under caution due to a lack of evidence" - surely they can give him a polite knock on the door and just ask him outright though!? I have already said I am happy to just exchange details, not bothered about if it goes any further than that!
> 
> Tapatalk!


They should write to the registered keeper at least offering them the opportunity to provide their details before further action is taken.

Hope you get it sorted out :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Any neighbours with CCTV?


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

PugIain said:


> Any neighbours with CCTV?


Sadly not, been up and down the street, one bloke had a camera about 10 doors down, facing the right direction but said it only covers his front door...

Tapatalk!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dankellys said:


> Yup, I know not everyone is a fan of the Juke, they are a bit like marmite, but I absolutely love mine. I really look after it, always out there cleaning some part or other, parking miles away from the super market entrance so no one opens their doors onto it (and partly to wind the mrs up ), which just makes it even worse. Makes you feel like all that is a waste of time when you have people who just don't care about other people property. But as many have said, it will be fixed and I will be out there with my two buckets in no time, at least no one was hurt. Cars can be fixed!
> 
> Tapatalk!


The juke is your pride and joy Dan like to every man or woman, weather it's a mimite car or not, this misfortune of yours will be a thing of the past within a couple of months.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Really sorry to read about this.

If this had been a fatal hit & run the Police would be doing forensic analysis of the paint etc.

Have you got/kept any of the white paint? Get pressuring your insurance company. Ask them when they're going to have this analyzed to track the vehicle (even though you know what it was). Say you're looking to take the owner to court to recover costs etc.

You have a witness who confirms your car was stationary and what happened.

If this gets to civil court (which I'd be surprised if it did) then I very much doubt a Judge would have any difficulty deciding in your favour. 

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Your excess is £160 which you would still have to pay if the offending driver had been killed in the collision or armed police had shot him dead at the scene.

There were no witnesses, no one was hurt and you expect the police to care why exactly? I am not the greatest fan of coppers believe me, but It is hard to see why this would warrant any more tax payer money being spent on it? Bent metal and all that?

Yes I would be upset but you have no idea if the other driver was tanked up, driving like a nut or just an old bid who can't drive. Hence calling for a 25 year prison sentence is justified?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ollienoclue said:


> Your excess is £160 which you would still have to pay if the offending driver had been killed in the collision or armed police had shot him dead at the scene.
> 
> There were no witnesses, no one was hurt and you expect the police to care why exactly? I am not the greatest fan of coppers believe me, but It is hard to see why this would warrant any more tax payer money being spent on it? Bent metal and all that?
> 
> Yes I would be upset but you have no idea if the other driver was tanked up, driving like a nut or just an old bid who can't drive. Hence calling for a 25 year prison sentence is justified?


So they get off this time and they think they are invincible and next time it's a kid crossing the road that becomes the innocent victim , it's a crime that most start small and end up bigger.
Why do you think so many organised crime gangs come to uk to make money as we are soft and let people off to easy, let's not offend their human rights:tumbleweed:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm sorry Derek, but this car is as equally likely to have been similarly damaged in a completely innocent accident, either way the result is the same.

YES I believe the other driver who drove off should be prosecuted for what is a hit and run, but how much police resources should they divert into this? There were no witnesses, no one was injured or killed and it is all an insured lump of metal that can be repaired and from the looks of the other vehicle the owner is a **** who probably hasn't got a shilling to call his own and so trying to get money from him is going to be like getting blood from a stone.


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

One question

Why is his number plate blanked and yours showing?? 

I would be absolutely mad if that happened to mine! And I can't believe the police took it lightly as a simple knock that looks more deliberate hit and push the car!!!!! Than a oops I reversed and tapped the car!! 


Get his number plate up on here


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> I agree dash cams are a good idea and I'm looking at one but even with the footage will the police do anything. It sounds to me that they CBA. They have all the evidence bar the car actually hitting the parked cars. And what do they mean by only damage how about leaving the sceen of an accident without reporting for one.
> 
> To the op I feel bad for you mate and would be just as angry/gutted! I truly hope you get it sorted.


Yes. They will.

My car was reversed into whilst parked and I caught it on the camera. This was back in March so it's taken while but Police have been out for my statement, footage collection and believe it or not a letter came through the door this morning from the Police. They're taking the lady to court for driving without due care and attention, failure to stop and failure to report. It goes to court on August 31st this year.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ollienoclue said:


> I'm sorry Derek, but this car is as equally likely to have been similarly damaged in a completely innocent accident, either way the result is the same.
> 
> YES I believe the other driver who drove off should be prosecuted for what is a hit and run, but how much police resources should they divert into this? There were no witnesses, no one was injured or killed and it is all an insured lump of metal that can be repaired and from the looks of the other vehicle the owner is a **** who probably hasn't got a shilling to call his own and so trying to get money from him is going to be like getting blood from a stone.


Wasting police time? What happened to going to the persons house to question them? , maybe he cars not nsured or the driver has no licence, so can get them off the road before they do a load more damage.
I believe in common sense but this is why people don't bother reporting stuff even assaults as most of the time fogged off it's all about stats not policing know, we have lost loads of the bobbies that new people in the community that could help them get people prosecuted.
A mate of mine had two cars written off while parked one was with an uninsured driver, then he could not get insurance himself to drive his car:doublesho


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

dankellys said:


> Yup, I totally agree. They told me via email, and I haven't replied yet. I had written a massive ranting email but deleted it before sending, need to calm down a bit first and word it better. I think I would have been done for being foul and abusive if it sent it  they said they "can't question him under caution due to a lack of evidence" - surely they can give him a polite knock on the door and just ask him outright though!? I have already said I am happy to just exchange details, not bothered about if it goes any further than that!
> 
> Tapatalk!


Can't question him?!

So next time I get a speeding fine I'll just say I wasn't driving and won't tell then who was? Oh no, wait a minute as you get prosecuted for that.

Like I said before, no money in it for them so not interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

ollienoclue said:


> Your excess is £160 which you would still have to pay if the offending driver had been killed in the collision or armed police had shot him dead at the scene.
> 
> There were no witnesses, no one was hurt and you expect the police to care why exactly? I am not the greatest fan of coppers believe me, but It is hard to see why this would warrant any more tax payer money being spent on it? Bent metal and all that?
> 
> Yes I would be upset but you have no idea if the other driver was tanked up, driving like a nut or just an old bid who can't drive. Hence calling for a 25 year prison sentence is justified?


First up, if the other driver is found to be at fault, he won't have to pay his excess. Not sure why you've involved somebody being killed.

The police should care because a crime had been committed. It's that simple.

Who's talking about 25 years?! What are you on about? A car, parked legally and reasonably, has been hit and badly damaged, through no fault of the owner, by someone who then drove off. Why should said driver foot the bill?
Why did the other driver drive off? Because he/she is completely innocent or because they've got something to hide? Drink, drugs, no licence, no insurance, no tax, list of previous as long as your arm? Let's not bother finding out, it's too much hassle over a bit of bent metal 

OP, I hope this gets sorted. The protected no claims is still going to save you money either way - you'll still get the same percentage off, you'll just be starting from a higher initial premium.


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

Cheers for all the replies everyone, really appreciate it, great community of people we have on here!

I can understand both sides of the argument as far as the police are concerned, the lack of a witness makes it very difficult (but not impossible) for them to take it further. Someone made a very valid point in the thread earlier, if it had been a police car parked where I was and exactly the same thing happened, I can't help but feel they would have done more! I guess there is an argument that even doing forensic tests on the paint left on my car only proves so much, there will be thousands of white focus' with the exact same paint code from the same year of registration, so even that probably wouldn't be enough to prove beyond doubt that it was this exact vehicle. But I still believe a letter or knock at the door, something less formal that questioning under caution, could be done by the police.

I do plan on taking this a little further with them, I haven't replied to the police yet, and will be speaking to my solicitor (who also happens to be my dad ) when he gets back off his holidays on Monday.

I would imagine it won't go any further, but it will at least make me feel better submitting a complaint to the police about their service.

As for my future premiums, I have just done a few quotes online with the claim included, and yes it's increased my premium by roughly £120 for the year. It's not a substantial sum, but so frustrating none the less!

Tapatalk!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

from the pics of where its parked, i can't believe no-one heard or saw anything at all??????


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> from the pics of where its parked, i can't believe no-one heard or saw anything at all??????


Unfortunately, there is a world of difference between hearing or seeing something, and being prepared to get involved by admitting it...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Trial by social media I say... post this on Facebook hunting for the driver.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

